# Butler Building gutter.



## Galrfg (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello all, we manage a butler type complex, and are having issues with the metal gutters ( 6 inch width and 7 inch height by 500 foot long) as they are rusting in spots and the seams have loosened up. The areas of rust are developing pinholes to quarter inch holes. They owners would like to preserve the gutters for a couple more years if possible, as we have other issues with flashing details. Our plan is to clean the gutter, wire brush the rusted areas and the coat with a rust stop paint. Over this we were thinking of applying a EPDM cover tape or brushing on two coatings of silicone with polyester mating in the trouble areas. Anyone have an opinion of which way to go ? We are kicking it around .


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

You have the correct idea to salvage them but, IMO, by the time you go through that time and expense you might as well have replaced them with new. 
Don't know your location but it Isn't something you would call a resi gutter company for but a decent commercial roofing company with a fab shop can reproduce them. If nothing else at least you would have something to compare as far as expense goes.


----------

